# Apple TV 1st Gen issues...is it me?



## shelzmac (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe it's me!
So all you mac heads. Here's my problem. I have 2 Apple TV's 1st gen. One upstairs, and one downstairs. Running wifi. 2 laptops--each once connected to their respective AppleTV's...
I find that syncing is very sporadic at the best of times---sometimes everything that I want sync'd from my computer onto the AppleTV is there---sometimes it isn't. I've had to disconnect, then reconnect and then resync. Very frustrating. Often, the AppleTV is not being picked up by iTunes (lefthand menu), even when directly in front of it.

Now--I'm no computer wizard by any stretch of the imagination (i'm sure you've figured that out by now :lmao

Anyone have any suggestions? short of throwing it out the window!

Thanks!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Here's an easy way to organize. Make a Playlist called "AppleTV Sync" and put e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g you want on your AppleTV in that list. Now have your AppleTV sync only that playlist - problem solved.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

shelzmac said:


> Maybe it's me!
> So all you mac heads. Here's my problem. I have 2 Apple TV's 1st gen. One upstairs, and one downstairs. Running wifi. 2 laptops--each once connected to their respective AppleTV's...
> I find that syncing is very sporadic at the best of times---sometimes everything that I want sync'd from my computer onto the AppleTV is there---sometimes it isn't. I've had to disconnect, then reconnect and then resync. Very frustrating. Often, the AppleTV is not being picked up by iTunes (lefthand menu), even when directly in front of it.
> 
> ...


Why not just use one computer for them both to sync to? This eliminates the confusion of which media goes to which TV. I also have two 1G ATV's, one up, one down, as well as one 2G ATV (I couldn't resist the AirPlay thing). All work well and can stream from the main computer or any other computer in the house, plus the 2G ATV can AirPlay from the iPads or iPhone directly. The 1G's both have 40GB hard drives, which can be handy for hauling the ATV to work or to a friend's house. I just wish the new 2G had RCA outs as well as the HDMI and optical audio out. Never really had any syncing problems so far, but I suspect the fact that you're operating from two separate iTunes collections could be part of the problem. Using Home Sharing fixes this problem.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Sounds like spotty wireless. That happens to me sometimes - I have an old router. I just restart iTunes on the Mac and it seems to work.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey, colleagues. My wife's been needling me about looking into ATV. I've done some reading up on it, went on the Apple site, etc. I'm still a little foggy as to why I'd spend the $129 or something on it. It's a box that connects to the TV; it allows us to watch anything we have on iTunes (movies, podcasts, music, etc.); it also has some deal with Netflix. Am I right here? Worth the buy? Thanks.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mgmitchell said:


> Hey, colleagues. My wife's been needling me about looking into ATV. I've done some reading up on it, went on the Apple site, etc. I'm still a little foggy as to why I'd spend the $129 or something on it. It's a box that connects to the TV; it allows us to watch anything we have on iTunes (movies, podcasts, music, etc.); it also has some deal with Netflix. Am I right here? Worth the buy? Thanks.


And you can rent whatever movies are out there even without Netflix for cheap and have them ready to start watching in about 30 seconds. Hard to go wrong for $129 if you make a lot of use of your TV or you enjoy internet radio or big-screen YouTube.


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

> it also has some deal with Netflix


Not with the 1st gen apple tv (which is the subject of this thread  ).


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry. I guess I'll find the 2nd generation ATV thread.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mgmitchell said:


> Sorry. I guess I'll find the 2nd generation ATV thread.


Even without Netflix there are tons of movies and TV shows available to rent for both first gen and second gen TV's. Movie rental alone makes it quite worthwhile IMHO.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

You mean rentals through iTunes, obviously, right?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mgmitchell said:


> You mean rentals through iTunes, obviously, right?


Well yeah, but it doesn't have to be through iTunes on your computer. You can select a film, watch the trailer, have it start to download and be ready to watch in less time than it takes to go and start your car to go to the movie store, if you have decent internet speeds. There's quite a selection to choose from, including new releases, though I understand Netflix is more extensive if you're looking for films from the older catalogue. Personally, I can't see much reason to rent movies any other way.


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

mgmitchell said:


> Sorry. I guess I'll find the 2nd generation ATV thread.


Or start your own thread to avoid confusion as to which apple tv is being discussed as evidenced below. 



fjnmusic said:


> Well yeah, but it doesn't have to be through iTunes on your computer. You can select a film, watch the trailer, have it start to download...


On my 1st gen I have to go to iTunes to confirm the details before it starts downloading not sure how it works on the 2nd gen unless my situation is unique for some reason.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Even without Netflix there are tons of movies and TV shows available to rent for both first gen and second gen TV's. Movie rental alone makes it quite worthwhile IMHO.


And one new release rental almost pays for NetFlix for a month...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

polywog said:


> And one new release rental almost pays for NetFlix for a month...


Perhaps, but there's a reason people prefer new releases. At least ATV never runs out of copies of new releases. Tons of older movies sit on the shelf whether at the video store or the Netflix/iTunes cyber-shelves. You can also find specials on iTunes just like in the rest of the real world.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

doglips said:


> Or start your own thread to avoid confusion as to which apple tv is being discussed as evidenced below.
> 
> 
> 
> On my 1st gen I have to go to iTunes to confirm the details before it starts downloading not sure how it works on the 2nd gen unless my situation is unique for some reason.


Since the OP pretty much abandoned this topic, I don't see why we can't discuss both versions. Might be more helpful that way. I use both myself, and I find I can rent movies without the computer even being on, as long as the WiFi network is on. High speed Internet also makes download times much faster, and having your computers on gives you more content to stream. One cool new feature in ATV 2 is the ability to "beam" content from your iPhone, iPad or iPod Touch directly to your ATV2. Great for when friends are over.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Just a personal statement:

I have one of each generation. I like the new AppleTV for it's "beam" ability (thanks fjnmusic) and NetFlix, but I like the classic for it's "load and go" of content and browsing of music videos.


----------

